

Feedback welcome: Solving broken yearly performance reviews - Braavoo
http://www.braavoo.com

======
Braavoo
We use gamification and instant 360 degree peer to peer feedback to provide a
working approach to employee recognition and are looking for any feedback on
our instant recognition platform Braavoo.com - Email: beta@braavoo.com -
Thanks a lot!

~~~
jcr
If you are looking for feedback, please edit the title of your post to start
with "Show HN: " so it will be sorted under "show" [1] in the top menu of HN.
Also, the site guidelines for "Show HN" posts are good reading [2].

[1] [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Braavoo
Thanks a lot. How can I do that? Seems I'm not allowed to change the title
anymore, nor submit a new "Show HN" thread. Help?

